# Cool surprise for pond newby!



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Went out this evening and my water hyacinths had all bloomed! I'd noticed buds but didn't know they'd be soooo pretty!


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful, thank you for posting the photo.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

You're welcome


----------

